# My new baby!



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't posted here in a while, but....
Arthur and Merlin are getting a baby brother! 

He's a Nigerian Dwarf cross tri-colored buckling, just a week old today, so I won't be bringing him home for 7 more weeks *sigh* 
No name chosen yet, but here he is....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How adorable! Such cute markings! Congrats!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well what do you know , she comes out of the blue with a gorgeous baby buckling 

He is just adorable 
Welcome back chicky , I missed ya  

How are Arthur and Merlin ? I've missed my boys


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How about Lance? For Lancelot? He's stunning! I had just been wondering how your wether boys were doing!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Well what do you know , she comes out of the blue with a gorgeous baby buckling


 Hehehe!!

Arthur and Merlin are doing great, they've grown so much! 
Merlin is such a sweetheart, but that Arthur is a handful...LOL!
I call them my angel goat and my devil goat, guess which is which? 

BTW, if any of you have any tips on introducing the new little guy to them, I would really like to hear them. 
Iwant to keep the little one safe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , I would pen them next to one another and let them get used to each other that way. Then slowly introduce them in a neutral place , like if you take them out to graze anywhere , this way its not like its Merlin and Arthurs turf and the baby is trespassing , cause then it'll get interesting...idk.
Im sure someone else has good ideas  Good luck 
I have two new ones and they will not mix well with my herd , I jsut know it. But maybe once they are done kidding things will calm down and the herd will accept them. I have the new does penned together and its right up against the herds pen. So , they are almost like one herd , lol I guess time will tell. If not , I will have to build another 
pen , lol "Oh honey ! Can you come up to the barn for a minute , I need to talk to you "


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arthur is NOT a bad boy ! He is just creative


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can send that little bundle of love my way anytime !


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Arthur is NOT a bad boy ! He is just creative


Ummm, okay, if you say so. 

Well I only have one pen, I'll have to put my thinking cap on for this one. 
I've also heard that getting two kids at a time will help, not sure the hubby's going to go for that one though...LOL!!

I've heard different things, some say they'll fit in after a day, others say it will take time. 
Arthur and Merlin were my first goats, and they grew up together.
Throwing a new baby at them makes me a little nervous.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a cute baby! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there a way ou can split your one pen into two , just temporarily ?
Idk....you can try and see how they get along together outside their pen.
You never know , boys can surprise ya , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And dont you call my Arthur a bad boy , like I said , he is jut being creative and a free spirit


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It depends partially on Arthur and Merlin. If everyone has enough space, there will be bumping, but it should be okay. Do you have a doggie crate? You could let him sleep in their barn in that for protection at night.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

ThreeHavens, I like the idea of the dog crate at night, that's when I would worry about him the most...with them being locked up in the barn together.

They will be sharing a 25x25 pen, and the barn is 10x10.
With the barn doors open all day, there should be plenty of space for the three of them to "all just get along". 

LOL, Laura...Arthur, the Free Spirit Donkey Goat! :rainbow:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I was just thinking yesterday where is Arthur and Merlin's mom? Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Jodi! 

I'm so excited to bring him home... 6 weeks to go *sigh*


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

5 weeks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wanna see a picture !!!!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wodering where you went!! I have missed the A & M videos!!! 
Congrats on your new baby! He is SUPER cute!!!!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I wanna see a picture !!!!!!


I only have the one I posted, Laura. 
I haven't been to see him since I picked him out...hmmm, I may have to take a trip to the breeder soon.
I DO need more than one baby pic of the little guy, right? 

And I'm still working on a name...any suggestions? :help:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , you must get another picture ! Im going to start begging for more pictures of my new boy , lolol
I will think about some names for him 
Glad our back


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's a couple names 
Booker
Hamlet
Rudy
Joker
Gibbs ( my Dogs name 
Yogi ( my other dogs name 
Roos like rooster , hey, I like Rooster for a name !
( Roos is my Mom's new dogs name 
I'm really liking Rooster , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I live the name S'mores too. I'm thinking of naming my new
buckling that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Josh
Noah
Stanly
Bart
Billy ?
Billy Bob 
Mathew
Isaac
Davey


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lou


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

SO SO SO Cute !


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL, Laura...you are just full of names, aren't you?  

Here are some the hubby and I have been thinking up.

Elvis
Raylan
Dexter
Sonic
Percival (Percy Patches) 
Fergus
Patrick
Tristan
Griffen

I like Gawain, to go with the Camelot theme, but hubs gives that one a thumbs down...LOL!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

goatiegirl said:


> I was wodering where you went!! I have missed the A & M videos!!!
> Congrats on your new baby! He is SUPER cute!!!!!


Thanks!!
I'll try to get some A & M videos posted soon...they have done some video worthy things lately too...LOL!!

And Laura, I think you may be right about Arthur.
After being gone for 5 days, and seeing the boys with fresh eyes...it seems that Merlin is the bully, not Arthur! 
The poor little guy was misunderstood after all...hehehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Elvis and Griffin 
GaWain ? Really ?

Elvis is in the barn !:fireworks:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> GaWain ? Really ?


 :mecry::mecry:
Hahaha, that's what the hubs said!  
He likes Elvis the best too.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Hes so cute! Maybe since Merlin is more laid back introduce him to the baby first then go from there. Good luck!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Baby Goat is coming home earlier than expected!!  :dance:
The breeder said since he was a single kid, big for his age and thriving, that she will send him home with me at 6 weeks, rather than waiting until he's 8 weeks old.

She also said he's "fruity", like Arthur was...LOL!
Looks like I'll have some goat taming to do. 

Laura, I'll be going to see him Thursday...stay tuned for more pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is great news , bet your really excited now !
Like you werent before , lolol

I cant wait to see more pictures 
After looking at one picture , its just not enough. Even pictures of goats have the same effect on me as goats do  They are just like potato chips , you cant just have one


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

WillowGem said:


> Baby Goat is coming home earlier than expected!!  :dance:
> The breeder said since he was a single kid, big for his age and thriving, that she will send him home with me at 6 weeks, rather than waiting until he's 8 weeks old.
> :


Are you going to bottle feed then? I have really enjoed it!
As for a name, I like Lancelot.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

goatiegirl said:


> Are you going to bottle feed then? I have really enjoed it!
> As for a name, I like Lancelot.


I'm going to try to bottle feed.
I'm not sure he'll take to it after being with his mom for 6 weeks. 

I was thinking of the name Lancelot.
But the guy I get hay from is named Lance...I don't know how he'd feel about it. :laugh:


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

So cute and awesome goat! I adore or as I should say love him! Congrats!!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Good luck WillowGem!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WillowGem said:


> I'm going to try to bottle feed.
> I'm not sure he'll take to it after being with his mom for 6 weeks.
> 
> I was thinking of the name Lancelot.
> But the guy I get hay from is named Lance...I don't know how he'd feel about it. :laugh:


 This is just my personal oppinion, but I would not, unless I HAD to, wean a kid from milk until they are 8 weeks. It isn't only about their growth, it's also their digestive system.

That said, if he's a big boy, he should be just fine, and my dam-raised 6 week olds took their bottle at my first try yesterday, lol :laugh: They're silly boys.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> This is just my personal oppinion, but I would not, unless I HAD to, wean a kid from milk until they are 8 weeks. It isn't only about their growth, it's also their digestive system.
> 
> That said, if he's a big boy, he should be just fine, and my dam-raised 6 week olds took their bottle at my first try yesterday, lol :laugh: They're silly boys.


This was the breeder's idea, and I was shocked.
She's always said she won't let a kid go until it's at least 8 weeks old.
She didn't let me take Merlin and Atticus (R.I.P.) until they were 9 weeks old...and Arthur was 10 weeks when I got him.

I'm going to see "Baby Goat" tomorrow, so I'll talk to her about it then.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Take lots of pictures


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WillowGem said:


> This was the breeder's idea, and I was shocked.
> She's always said she won't let a kid go until it's at least 8 weeks old.
> She didn't let me take Merlin and Atticus (R.I.P.) until they were 9 weeks old...and Arthur was 10 weeks when I got him.
> 
> I'm going to see "Baby Goat" tomorrow, so I'll talk to her about it then.


I'm sure she knows what she's doing -- have fun meeting your baby boy!! :dance:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> I'm sure she knows what she's doing -- have fun meeting your baby boy!! :dance:


 I'm so excited to see him again...he was only a few days old when I first saw him. 
I'll be interested to see how big he's gotten, he's almost 4 weeks old now.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable !!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I went to see the "little" guy today...Holey Cow is he BIG!! :shocked:

The kids in the corner of the first pic are the same age as him!
The last two pics are for a comparison...Baby Goat at almost 4 weeks old, and Merlin at 4 weeks old.
I hope he didn't get some mutant giant goat gene...LOL!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That boy's about as big as my 6 week olds.  Wow!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I know...he's a GIANT!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OH wow , thats a big boy ! 
Sure he's what the breeder said he is ?
Could he be a Boer cross ? lolol ( kidding ) :ROFL:

You wont have to worry about baby Huey , you might have to worry about Arthur and Merlin  :ROFL:

Dang he got some extra helpings of Ma's milk 

I would name that bouncing baby boy Shaq or maybe Thor , or some other freakin huge athlete 
Or you could just call him Tiny :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Joking aside , he is adorable


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

And my 6 week olds were GIANT twins who look a good week older than they are. Wow! Name him Tiny :laugh:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL, Laura...I was calling him Baby Huey yesterday! 

The breeder was telling me that his mom has had triplets the past two years. 
Mama was SO big, she thought she was having another set of triplets...but only one BIG kid came out. 



Trickyroo said:


> OH wow , thats a big boy !
> Sure he's what the breeder said he is ?
> Could he be a Boer cross ? lolol ( kidding ) :ROFL:


See?? That's what I'm saying about the mutant giant goat gene! 
She only keeps Pygmy and Nigerian Dwarf goats...I hope a wandering Boer buck didn't sneak into the barn one night...hehehe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lolol He is a healthy looking boy , doesnt seem to be lacking anything , lol
I think the name Huey fits him too 
Enjoy him , he is very handsome


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

WillowGem said:


> LOL, Laura...I was calling him Baby Huey yesterday!


As in Huey Duey and Louey (?sp)?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

goatiegirl said:


> As in Huey Duey and Louey (?sp)?


Goatiegirl, there was a cartoon, back in the day, that we members "of a certain age" remember. 
It was about a oversized, dopey duckling named Baby Huey...and it's the first thing I thought of when I saw him...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's the one , lolol :ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I got an e-mail from the breeder today...I get to pick up my new boy this Sunday! 
I hadn't heard from her and figured she's decided to keep him until he was 8 weeks old, which was fine with me.
I'm really curious to see how big he's grown.  

But I'm more than a little nervous about how Arthur and Merlin are going to act towards him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay , I bet your so excited 
They will most likely put on their big man suits and strut their stuff for a while. Whats your game plan with them , separate pen or are you tossing them together and letting them sort it out , lol.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Whats your game plan with them , separate pen or are you tossing them together and letting them sort it out , lol.


 I only have one pen, so we're trying to figure out how to block a corner of it for him, when I'm not there to supervise.
I'll be putting him in a dog kennel in the barn at night, so they'll be together but he will be safe.

Big man suits...LOL!! :laugh:


----------

